# Bottle Tumbler Plans



## digdug (Feb 16, 2005)

I had bought tumbler plans a long time ago, now I can't find them!  Where can you get a set of plans for a decent tumbler? Want to build my own and try it out.
 THANKS!


----------



## shawnd11 (Mar 21, 2005)

http://www.bottlebooks.com/cleaned.htm 

 Found this yesterday, haven't used it myself. 29.95 from digger odell.


----------

